

Congratulations HP You Broke the Code (GPL,That Is)  - Garbage
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/congratulations-hp-you-broke-the-code-gplthat-is/

======
willvarfar
What a very confused opinion piece.

------
tzs
I supposed it is possible that HP internally did an Android port to Touchpad,
but I find it hard to believe they would have actually intentionally
distributed it.

